# Home Remedies for Leucoderma



## jones34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Listed below are some of the home remedies for leucoderma:

* Psoralea Seed as a Remedy for Leucoderma: Intestinal parasites or worms are assumed to cause leucoderma. It is suggested that the presence of oleoresin in psoralea esculenta can help in killing these intestinal parasites, thereby treating leucoderma. Psoralea seeds are steeped in ginger juice for about three days. The juice can be renewed every day. Then, husks are removed off the seeds by rubbing the seeds in hands. The seeds are then allowed to dry and powdered. About a gm of psoralea powder can be taken along with fresh milk, regularly once for a month.
* Radish for Leucoderma Treatment: Experts believe that the detoxifying property of radish may have a positive effect on the production of melanin. This can help in treating leucoderma. Radish seeds can be pounded, powdered and mixed in vinegar. The paste may be applied on the white patches everyday for some time.
* Red Clay for Natural Leucoderma Treatment: It is believed that the trace of copper in red clay can help in neutralizing the white patches on the skin. Moreover, ginger can help in promoting blood circulation thus helping in faster healing of the patch, thereby treating leucoderma. The red clay may be mixed with ginger juice in equal ratio and applied on the white spots once every day.
* Turmeric for Leucoderma Treatment: The anti-bacterial property of turmeric can help in treating leucoderma. In eight liters of water, one can soak half a kilo of turmeric. Boil the liquid till only one liter is left. Strain the liquid and add half a liter of mustard oil in it. Apply this on the patches two times every day, for 2-3 months.


----------



## smithgerry (Mar 30, 2010)

1. Take about 25 grams of radish seeds and ground them into a powdery substance. Add 2 tsp vinegar and make a fine paste. Apply this paste on the affected area and wash off when dry.
2. In about eight liters of water, soak 500 gm turmeric. Boil the concoction until only a liter of it is left. Strain this liquid and add ½ liter mustard oil to it. Apply this on the patchy areas two times a day, for at least 2-3 months.
3. Soak psoralea seeds in ginger juice for 3 days. Thereafter, dry them and grind to make a fine powder. Have 1 gram of this powder, with a glass of milk, for about a month. You can also apply this powder on white patches.
4. Another method would be to soak psoralea and tamarind seeds in water for 3-4 days. Dry them well and grind to form a paste. Apply this paste on the affected area on a daily basis.
5. Goosefoot vegetable is effective in treating leucoderma. Apply the juice of this vegetable on the affected area, once a day. Continue it for 2 months.


----------



## kevinchamp (Jul 15, 2010)

The best known remedy for Leucoderma is usage of seeds of psoralea. In Ayurveda, this is termed as Babchi.Soak psoralea seeds in ginger juice for 3 days. Thereafter, dry them and grind to make a fine powder. Have 1 gram of this powder, with a glass of milk, for about a month.A paste made from the seeds of the radish is valuable in treating leucoderma. About thirty-five grams of these seeds should be powdered in two teaspoons of vinegar and applied on the white patches.


----------

